# Which cad software do you use?



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

So I have been using autocad 2004 for quite some time. I have finally lost my disk after installing it on various computers since I got it. I need to put it on a new computer, which really isn't new (I bought it about 10 months ago). I don't feel like paying $1k for autocad which I really don't need. I was thinking of buying the LT version. Then I thoguht of autosketch, but I don't want to spend $100 and find out it isn't what I need. I know some of you might use MS Word's dram functions, but I am really looking for something much much more precise. 

I need to occasionally draw roof plans, no big deal. I need to draw custom sheet metal details, still pretty simple. Also a little more complex is various details or layouts I soemtimes draw for customers utilizing different line types and colors. The layers would be helpful, allowing you to draw different details on different layers. Also having different layouts would be extremely helpful. 

So what do you use?


----------



## FLRoofPro (Jun 17, 2009)

I use Roof-Logic. Has built-in libraries and ability to import sat pictures from Pictometry or the likes. Also great for PDF plans. Smaller learning curve for those not familiar with CAD programs.


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

What is the cost if you only use that one module?

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

I looked into roof logic. Their software is about $5k if I remember correctly. They have free trials of two of their modules, one being the sat take off tool and digitizer. I think they had a GPS measuring tool which seemed sweet but we aren't large enough to need that yet. Maybe if all we did was large commercial, maybe. 

I got autocad 2009 LT now. No complaints and to be honest I can't see what I am missing from the full version of 2004.


----------



## FLRoofPro (Jun 17, 2009)

If memory serves, it was about $3k for the CAD/Digitizer modules.


----------



## epdmcoatings (Mar 3, 2009)

Well for me i am also using roof logic. Its the best software which i had ever seen. Its the best. You should also go for it.


----------

